
How can I learn C++? - DarkContinent
I&#x27;ve used Codecademy to get started with programming in general--is there some similar website teaching C++?
======
jbandela1
I think this is a really good book

[http://www.amazon.com/Programming-Principles-Practice-
Using-...](http://www.amazon.com/Programming-Principles-Practice-
Using-C/dp/0321543726)

It is by Bjarne Stroustrup the inventor of C++.

------
exolymph
[http://lmgtfy.com/?q=learn+c%2B%2B+online](http://lmgtfy.com/?q=learn+c%2B%2B+online)

------
gravypod
You learn programming languages the same way you learn real languages, use it.

Pick a project and do it.

